# Putting a 6.0 GTO Bumper on a 5.7?



## zdickson (Oct 19, 2016)

a 5.7 is enough power for me, but i absolutely love the back end of a 6.0 and the hoods. I know you can put a 6.0 hood on a 5.7 for sure, but can you put a 6.0 bumper on a 5.7 too? and im not just talking about dual exhausts, i mean the bumpers that say GTO in the middle like this one! https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...-h832-no/2006+Pontiac+GTO+6.0+Cammed_0008.JPG 

i do not want this http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=106504&d=1242268160

here i just found a picture of the exact thing id want on a 5.7!! http://images.autotrader.com/scaler/544/408/hn/5e47702f2c10407e8a9e608fa900fee2.jpg

How much would a project like this be? (buying a 6.0 bumper and hood)

THANK YOU!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can put a 6.0 bumper on. To me they look cheap with the "GTO" embossed plastic. It's going to cost quite a bit for both hood and rear especially if you have to paint plus you'll need a new exhaust. Figure on at least a couple of grand for zero HP gain.


----------



## zdickson (Oct 19, 2016)

thanks a lot man! yeah i didnt even think about the fact id have to get a new exhaust:/ but also, i tried to look up hoods, and 6.0 rear bumpers, but i couldnt seem to find like ANY bumpers anywhere... any advice on where to find parts for GTO's? i know they are harder to find, but it shouldnt be impossible..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Junk yards or keep an eye out for a totaled part-out is your best place to look. Figure on whatever you get having to pay to paint it. That's not cheap either.. New parts have always been hard to get but it's getting much harder on a 10-12 years old, low production car. There are some places like JHP in Australia or GTOG8TA that have some parts as well as a few others. Cost/availability is why GTOs are totaled out by insurance companies for relatively small accidents.


----------

